# BMW expands credit card program with $10K towards your next BMW



## bimmerzone (Jul 12, 2005)

Any special link to the details?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW didn't include any, sorry.

Tim


----------



## bimmerzone (Jul 12, 2005)

no prob, just curious


----------

